# homemade arrow saw



## bbs383ci (May 14, 2008)

i made this out of 2"x2" angle, sewing machine motor, aluminum yard stick, and a 5"x3"x1", it will cut carbon shafts without splintering them i dont know how fast it is but i know that it works very well


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Great job bbs383ci. :thumb:


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

What did you use for an arbor on the motor? I have a sewing machine motor I have been saving just for a project like this, but I can't find an arbor.


----------



## whiskeyJack (Apr 25, 2007)

What kind of cutting wheel did you use?
Ray


----------



## jabberwok (Nov 25, 2008)

Go to Bowzone.ca and look in their DIY section for detailed instructions.


----------



## s.rob (Jan 17, 2007)

*Arrow saw*

Looks real nice.. I used a 1/4 aluminum shaft adapter and wheel mandrel set. heres mine ..
S.ROB


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

s.rob said:


> Looks real nice.. I used a 1/4 aluminum shaft adapter and wheel mandrel set. heres mine ..
> S.ROB
> View attachment 482494


So where do I find a 1/4 aluminum shaft adapter and mandrel set? Also, are you using a 3" cutoff wheel?


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

LiteSpeed1 said:


> So where do I find a 1/4 aluminum shaft adapter and mandrel set? Also, are you using a 3" cutoff wheel?


Look on Graingers web site.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

TN ARCHER said:


> Look on Graingers web site.


Grainger website says they are a business to business distributor. Can the public order from them?


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

I think I found something that may work. Fastenal has a 1/4" shaft adapter and a 1/4" shaft to 3/8" cutoff wheel adapter. Would this get too long by having a 1/4" shaft adapter on the motor shaft and then a 1/4" shaft arbor?


----------



## NEMOBUCKS (Feb 3, 2006)

*Table Saw*

Any of you guys just put a blade for metal, plastic etc. on your table saw and use that? That's what I do and it works great.


----------



## s.rob (Jan 17, 2007)

*Lightspeed1*

what I did was shorten the shaft on the motor to 5/8 long. The shaft adapter is 1'' long Half inch of the motor shaft in one side. Cutoff in the other. I use 3'' 
3/16 angle with a 3.1/4 wheel that I save from work. assemble pcs and wheel measure.. mine usually end up 2.5 and overall 6.5..I use a couple pcs of flat bar to make a spacer under the motor 5/8 thick, with clearance hole for mounting screws.with 3' angle a 3.25 disk will not go through the back wall of the angle, comes out almost flush. cut slot in angle. Irt motor mount hole in the center of angle at1.5. let me see if iHAVE A PIC.S.ROB


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

s.rob said:


> what I did was shorten the shaft on the motor to 5/8 long. The shaft adapter is 1'' long Half inch of the motor shaft in one side. Cutoff in the other. I use 3''
> 3/16 angle with a 3.1/4 wheel that I save from work. assemble pcs and wheel measure.. mine usually end up 2.5 and overall 6.5..I use a couple pcs of flat bar to make a spacer under the motor 5/8 thick, with clearance hole for mounting screws.with 3' angle a 3.25 disk will not go through the back wall of the angle, comes out almost flush. cut slot in angle. Irt motor mount hole in the center of angle at1.5. let me see if iHAVE A PIC.S.ROB
> View attachment 482707


That is very nice! I think I've got it now. Thank you.


----------



## hotfoot360 (Jul 30, 2008)

Thats pretty neat! Its alot better than paying what the want for a brand new one


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

any chance I can get a list of materials and intructions how you made it?
Looks nice and want to make my own.


----------



## NJ-ATHENS (Jan 26, 2007)

i think you should make a couple and sell some


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

*DIY cut off saw*

What kind of cut off wheel are you using?


----------



## Indianbullet (Jan 18, 2003)

If any of you have a table saw just buy a cut off wheel for use for cutting steel and a stone for dressing the wheel. 
make a jig out of a piece of wood shaped in an L put the knock end in the L clamp in in your slide and go to work my ol man and i have been cutting shafts like this for 40 years


----------



## LCguy (Jan 17, 2019)

Pictures?


----------



## tiredoldguy (Mar 5, 2016)

nice simple setup.


----------



## Justinmcgrath (Jan 19, 2016)

Ingenious.


----------



## PONO (Aug 9, 2018)

Nice Job


----------



## Semperfisurveyo (Feb 24, 2019)

NJ-ATHENS said:


> i think you should make a couple and sell some


I second this...I’d be in for one. 

Ingenious idea! Wonder when my wife used her sewing machine last anyway, lol


----------



## BURGIEFISH (Feb 23, 2014)

Well done.


----------



## dirtylostsheep (Jul 1, 2018)

Nice setup


----------



## PRidd17 (Jul 27, 2019)

Nice


----------



## XTPA (May 7, 2006)

Neat!


----------



## BIGMACK91 (Nov 22, 2019)

Nice


----------



## Junior454 (Nov 17, 2019)

sweet. thanks


----------



## turbocc (Aug 22, 2015)

nice


----------

